# new aiming kits on dankung



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

shooting 8- 10-15m far

http://www.56.com/u84/v_NTg5MDM4NDE.html

http://www.56.com/u16/v_NTg5MDM1MDk.html

http://www.56.com/u65/v_NTg5MDM0NzA.html


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

the 8m ... first link .... dun work ............ -..-

apparently a swivel piece of metal is used?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not understand how that helps aiming. Maybe pictures with an explanation?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I do not understand how that helps aiming. Maybe pictures with an explanation?


It looks like gun aiming scope.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a little like Jeorg poor man slingshot scope.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

roadie said:


> the 8m ... first link .... dun work ............ -..-
> 
> apparently a swivel piece of metal is used?


sure,that is aiming kits.


----------



## jielde (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking at this aiming kit since some days and I have done some research on the internet but always found the same "demo" videos.

Any idea where to find it?

I bought recently a cougar for dankung.com and I satrt really enjoying this little game

Thanks for any advice relai-tive to this kit.

JL


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The way it looks like to me is it would only work if you take a pouch to directly below the eye anchor point, ie. mouth corner... and you have to aim at a slightly downward angle, at objects that are fairly close. 
Looks like you can't shoot anything at greater distances which require lifting the slingshot higher for trajectory compensation... and shooting anything above your eyeline while using this setup is pretty much out of the question.... UNLESS I'm wrong!

What I would think a better solution to this is to have the swivelling part attached to a "hinge" joint and then extend to the front AND back of the sight picture... attaching the bands to the backside. Below that you'd have the fork's tip attach to a rotating joint. That way the sight blade and picture will move in relation to the band lineup.


----------

